# When Did You Last Visit A Zoo?



## Lon (May 21, 2018)

I am going to my city's zoo this Wednesday with some other old timers and looking forward to it.
Over my life time I have been to many zoos, Bronx Zoo, San Diego Zoo,Fleishaker Zoo.,Auckland
Christchurch, Sydney.


----------



## CeeCee (May 21, 2018)

Have you been to the zoo in Fresno?  Last time I was there was about 12 years ago with a grandson....not that great.

of course we went when it was 105 degrees in the summer.

They might have remodeled it since then.  Chaffee Zoo....right?

It will be nice to get out though and I think Friday it's only going to be 79!

Have fun.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 21, 2018)

I hate zoos.   I find them depressing and usually stinky.   Last time I went was probably 30 years ago.


----------



## tortiecat (May 21, 2018)

Not my favourite places - that said I believe some zoos do good research. 
I have been to the Toronto Zoo(Canada) and the San Diego zoo, probably
two of the better ones.  Always wanted to go 'on safari' in Africa, but that's
not going to happen.


----------



## Falcon (May 21, 2018)

It's been  awhile.  several years.  It was the one in San Diego.  We had a  GREAT  one  in  Detroit  which we visited  frequently  when  I was a kid.


----------



## Lon (May 21, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Have you been to the zoo in Fresno?  Last time I was there was about 12 years ago with a grandson....not that great.
> 
> of course we went when it was 105 degrees in the summer.
> 
> ...



Yes CC    Chaffee Zoo and it's much better than it was 12 years ago and pretty good for a city this size.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2018)

I haven't visited a zoo since I was taken as a child. I hated it then, seeing animals locked up in cages..although nowadays not such little cages I know... but it left me with a lifelong dislike of them. I have however visited a Safari park a couple of times..


----------



## CeeCee (May 21, 2018)

Lon said:


> Yes CC    Chaffee Zoo and it's much better than it was 12 years ago and pretty good for a city this size.



Glad to hear that!


----------



## Lon (May 21, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Glad to hear that!



Would you like to go with my group?


----------



## NancyNGA (May 21, 2018)

San Diego Zoo, many years ago, probably in the 80's.


----------



## CeeCee (May 21, 2018)

Lon said:


> Would you like to go with my group?



Thanks for the invite but not this time ..I'm shy. 

Also for some reason I thought you wrote Friday....Wednesday it's going to be 87!

.


----------



## Lon (May 21, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Thanks for the invite but not this time ..I'm shy.
> 
> Also for some reason I thought you wrote Friday....Wednesday it's going to be 87!
> 
> .




It will be quite pleasant at 10 AM Wednesday. Neither the animals or I are concerned about you being shy. Be brave and take a chance. What's to loose?


----------



## CeeCee (May 21, 2018)

Lon said:


> It will be quite pleasant at 10 AM Wednesday. Neither the animals or I are concerned about you being shy. Be brave and take a chance. What's to loose?
> 
> .​



Maybe next time...I promise.   Have a lot going now and none of it is fun.  Dr visits, mammogram, etc.

Then heading back to the coast.  Grandson graduating from 8th grade.  It will be a big deal, he's tops in his grade. Even other grandparents are flying in for this...

Take some pictures though, I'm curious.


----------



## Lon (May 21, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Maybe next time...I promise.   Have a lot going now and none of it is fun.  Dr visits, mammogram, etc.
> 
> Then heading back to the coast.  Grandson graduating from 8th grade.  It will be a big deal, he's tops in his grade. Even other grandparents are flying in for this...
> 
> Take some pictures though, I'm curious.



I sense CC that you have a fear of the unknown instead of being shy and have little sense of adventure about you. There will be no next time. I have made several attempts to meet and I get the message.


----------



## CeeCee (May 22, 2018)

Lon said:


> I sense CC that you have a fear of the unknown instead of being shy and have little sense of adventure about you. There will be no next time. I have made several attempts to meet and I get the message.



You're right...I'm not adventurous anymore.


----------



## Falcon (May 23, 2018)

Sounds like it's all settled  then.  NOW.......On with life !!!


----------



## oldman (May 25, 2018)

San Diego is my favorite zoo, but I have not been to a zoo in probably 6 or 7 years.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

I liked the zoos when I was younger and more naive. Now I would just feel sorry for the animals. I know some are there due to injury and to be kept safe but I don’t feel that animals belong in cages. That’s something humans thought would be good.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 25, 2018)

We used to go all the time when we lived in St. Louis. Then when I started teaching third grade, we went to the Waco zoo every year on a field trip. Took our grandkids there a couple years ago. Now that I think of it, I'll bet I've been to way more aquariums than zoos.


----------



## Robusta (May 28, 2018)

Took the grandchildren to an "Animal Park" yesterday.  A small private place.  I was really impressed with the place.  Absolutely immaculate, animals were active looked to be in great health.  The bears, both Grizzly and Black were the only animals that appeared to be showing stress.   They were all pacing along a well worn path.  One of the Black bears was using it same footprint over and over.


----------



## Pappy (May 28, 2018)

Yesterday...at the campgrounds opening for the season party. :beerandwhistle:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2018)

I really cannot remember when I last visited the zoo.  I don't have a clear memory any more.


----------



## connect1 (Jun 4, 2018)

I haven't visited a zoo since the late 90's


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 4, 2018)

The last one I visited was Frankfurt (am Main, Germany) zoo.  I was disappointed by it.  It's a city zoo and limited in space. They seem to have  tried to cram in as many species as possible rather than concentrating on giving plenty of space to fewer animals. 

I've visited zoos in many European cities,  but the only one I visited ( a number of times) in the US was Minnesota zoo.  I was quite impressed with it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 4, 2018)

Back in the 80's, I remember going to Lion Country Safari in Irvine, California. It was a drive-thru thing and very interesting, but is was a requirement to keep windows rolled up. 

It's been a couple of years since we went to a zoo and the last one was here in Jacksonville, FL. The company my wife worked for at the time, helped sponsor a tiger area. However, compared to the Denver, CO zoo, the one here is much, much smaller. Jacksonville one has alligators (which, being this is Florida, would be expected), whereas the Denver one has buffalo and a couple of brown bears. Actually, the brown bears were cubs, when first moved to south of Denver and with each visit, within 5 1/2 years, we watched them grow up. Denver Zoo also had two free days during the winter months and we'd go then also. Don't know how it managed to happen, but none of those "Free Days" was there any snow. 

Sort of wonder which animals could be in a Florida zoo and which not, since Florida can get so humid?

It's actually better to visit a zoo in the Fall, Spring or Winter time, since most animals find shade, and aren't that active, during the summer heat. 

Wife and I really love going to the zoo, but the Jacksonville Zoo sure isn't as good as the Denver, CO Zoo.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2018)

When it comes to entertainment value, on a scale of one to ten the best zoo on the planet would rate no better than a five for me.  The San Diego Zoo is pretty good as zoos go, but it's a zoo nevertheless.  I had a LA Zoo family membership and used to take the kids when they were little, but haven't been back to see the animals in at least twenty years.  (I went to the LA Zoo's Christmas season nighttime light display a couple of years ago, but since the animals are not part of that event I don't count it in the same category.)

I may take grandkids when they get a bit older, but that would be for their entertainment, not mine.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 13, 2018)

The last time was a lot of years ago outside of Sydney Australia.  Koalas have the softest fur I ever touched.

The last one before that was Tampa, where a chimp was mistreating a mouse.  The mouse "played possum" until the chimp dropped him, then he took off at a very high speed.

There was the one in Quebec city where there was an enormous Kodiak bear surrounded by signs saying "do not feed the bear".  He was sitting there rubbing his tummy wanting us to ignore the signs.


----------



## Olive (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't know why they feel they have to capture and cage animals, that belong in the wild.  For what?


----------



## Olive (Jun 13, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Maybe next time...I promise.   Have a lot going now and none of it is fun.  Dr visits, mammogram, etc.
> 
> Then heading back to the coast.  Grandson graduating from 8th grade.  It will be a big deal, he's tops in his grade. Even other grandparents are flying in for this...
> 
> Take some pictures though, I'm curious.



Is this a dating forum?


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 13, 2018)

Olive said:


> Is this a dating forum?



No,  it's not!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 13, 2018)

LOL   Remember  when  Kramer  had to go to the zoo  and apologize  to the monkey ?   I almost  died  laughing.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


>



Kramer... what a great character - and Michael Richards played him to perfection.  Thanks for the smile!


----------



## dkay (Aug 25, 2018)

Last month I went to a fairly new place near Wichita called Tangynika Wildlife park. It's a bit pricier than a lot of zoos but I know feeding all those animals has to be expensive. My granddaughter loves giraffes and you can feed some of the animals. We fed giraffes, kangaroos, some kind of parrots, tortoises, llamas, baby hippos, lemurs. I couldn't afford to go there very often but we had a great time. They had some other unusual animals that we couldn't feed like an albino crocodile, honey badgers, several birds from Austrailia, a sloth (that recently had a baby).


----------



## Ronni (Aug 25, 2018)

I took some of my grandkids last fall.  We have a decent zoo here in Nashville, and we all had a blast!!  I'm Australian by birth, so being able to hang with the kangaroos (they have a petting area and there are 'roos and goats that the kids can pet and brush)  was a special treat for them.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 2, 2018)

Olive said:


> I don't know why they feel they have to capture and cage animals, that belong in the wild.  For what?



I would not care to meet a Kodiak bear in the wild.
I have never seen a Flamingo in the wild, not even in the Everglades.


----------



## Beth Ward (Sep 2, 2018)

It has been about 10 years since I visited the Jacksonville, FL Zoo.  I loved the Gorilla and Monkeys .  Also fascinated by the Jaguar and the Cougar.  Sadly the Cougar died about 2 years later.


----------

